# Venice, La Captain??



## bigd_lvn99 (Dec 16, 2009)

A friend and I are looking for an experienced captian out of Venice who specializes in trageting Tuna. Any suggestions???


----------



## crewchief 46's (Jun 18, 2013)

Capt. Eddie I do not remember his last name. You should be able to find him on-line.


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

I went out with Capt Eddie in May, there were 4 of us onboard. We caught 9 YFTs to 90 pounds and a limit of AJs. He's the man as far as I'm concerned. www.fishvenice.com If you need an extra to fill out a foursome, let me know.


----------



## hookedrknot (May 23, 2013)

hunter caladero paradise adventures or like they say eddie burger both are good check out their boats hunter has a new cat that i wana go on tell them the cigar guy from texas referred you and tell them hello from me also tight lines


----------



## bigd_lvn99 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Venice captain*

Thanks for the reply. Will keep y'all in mind when planning the next trip. Likely sometime in September or October.


----------



## Cliff Holubec (Jan 22, 2006)

*Venice Tuna Captain*

Captain Eddie Berger. Best and Luckiest Tuna guy in Venice. Tell him Cliff sent you.

You won't find better or harder working guy who targets TUNA! Our best is 200 lbs.

cliff


----------

